# Protektorenwesten für Frauen?



## Ani (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

nachdem mein Freerider heute bei mir aufgeschlagen ist, fehlt mir nun  noch eine passende Protektorenweste für den Bikepark. Jetzt hab ich ein bisschen im Internet gestöbert und viele Westen haben ja eine durchgehende Brustplatte zB. der sixsixone Vapor Pressure Suit ... hat jemand so was, wie trägt sich das als Frau so, schließlich haben wir da ja doch eine andere Anatomie als die Männer. Braucht frau einen Weste, die im Brustbereich getrennt ist, oder sogar eine Protektorenweste extra für Frauen zB die RockGardn Womens Flak Jacket (wobei die mal echt hässlich ist), oder ist das unnötig?
Anprobieren hilft vermutlich, schließlich ist jeder anders gebaut, aber die Shop hier in der Gegend haben nicht grad viele Westen zur Auswahl und dann auch nicht in kleinen Größen. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemach?

Grüße,

Ani


----------



## Infernal (25. Februar 2010)

Hi

Bekannte von mir hat dieses Teil zum Motocrossen:

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/P...et-Evo-Lady-Protektorenjacke-2009::17637.html

ist vom Schnitt her auf Frauen angepasst, ihr passts ganz gut, ist auch ziemlich kräftig "bestückt", checkste?

mfg Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habe das hier 
http://www.amazon.de/POC-Rückenprotektor-Spine-VPD-White/dp/B002S520NK
ist keine spezielle Frauen-Weste, passt aber trotzdem sehr gut.


----------



## Jennfa (26. Februar 2010)

Da ich sehr schlank bin habe ich mich für eine Protektorenjacke für Frauen entschieden, dann schlackert bei mir wenigstens nix . Die shops hier in der Nähe hatten jetzt nicht so wirklich ne Auswahl an Jacken, deshalb hab ich einfach mal im Netz für wenig Geld eine bei chainreactions bestellt und auch behalten:
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=19528

Die Jacke hat gute Bewertungen bekommen und obwohl ich mit 180 sehr groß bin passt sie in S sehr gut. Ich hab die Armprotektoren allerdings abgenommen (kann man abzippen) und meine Race Face (auch für Frauen, da dünne Arme) immer dran, die sind besser! 

Die hier fand ich auch ganz interessant. In dem Video erklärt ne Fahrerin auch ganz gut was dazu:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaYPZKxgmCE"]YouTube- O'Neal MadAss Protectorjacket[/ame]

Grüße Jenna


----------



## wintergriller (26. Februar 2010)

Ich selbst fahre die Dainese Impact Armour. Sitzt super, allerdings auch wohl nur bis zu einer gewissen Oberweite. Irgendwann drückt wahrscheinlich auch der geteilte Brustpanzer 

Anprobiert hatte ich damals auch den 661 PressureSuit. Da der Preis gegenüber dem Dainese doch einiges günstiger war. Problem war allerdings die extrem schlechte Passform des 661. Beim 661 waren die Protektoren für alle Größen gleich groß, sprich: Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,63m waren die Protektoren riesig  

Am Besten anprobieren: In den Bikeparks gibt es ja meistens auch Shops mit Protektoren im Angebot. Die Dainese Sachen gibt es aber auch in diversen Motorradbekleidungsläden!


----------



## Bergradlerin (26. Februar 2010)

Ich habe keine spezielle Damenprotektorenjacke, sondern eine für Motocrosser. Passt sehr gut trotz 80B...   - allerdings habe ich breite Schultern. Ach ja: Und der Preis spricht auch für das Safetyjacket...


----------



## Ani (27. Februar 2010)

ok, da hilft wohl nur durchprobieren. wenn bei den 661 sachen die protektoren immer geich groß sind kann ich mir vorstellen, dass es da mit der passform erhebliche probleme gibt :\


----------



## Female (28. Februar 2010)

Die O'Neal Madass fand ich qualitativ ganz grauslig.
Ich fahre die normale BattleJacket von IXS (damals gabs die speziell für Frauen noch nicht) und bin extrem zufrieden. Als angenehm empfinde ich die vorn getrennte Platte, da rutscht und drückt auch nix.


----------



## Nuala (1. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Gladiator Evo-Jacket in S und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Dadurch, dass es keinen harten Brustpanzer hat (nur Schaumstoffzeugs) hat man auch obenrum genug Platz 
So sieht´s aus:http://www.dainese.com/de_de/multisport-summer/gladiator-evo-shield-6.html?cat=104
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## KrissiRu (3. März 2010)

Hi!
Also ich habe die RockGardn Womens Protektorenjacke und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Ich muß zugeben, daß das Rosa nicht grade die tollste Variante ist, aber die Jacke paßt super. Vor allem ist sie auch noch relativ luftig und sie hat den Vorteil, daß man die Ellenbogenschoner abnehmen und auch einzeln tragen kann. Das ist besonders praktisch auf längeren etwas gemäßigteren Touren... 
Abgesehen davon trage ich zu 99% ein Trikot drüber, so daß man eh nicht sieht, wie die Jacke aussieht... 
Anbei ein Bild vom Gardasee letztes Jahr, wo ich ausnahmsweise die Jacke mal so getragen haben (bei über 30 Grad wurd's mir mit Trikot drüber doch zu warm  )...

Gruß, 
Krissi


----------



## mangolassi (3. März 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal die IXS Battle Jacket EVO Lady anprobiert, am Oberkörper sitzt sie echt besser als die Männer Jacken die ich anhatte und sie passt auch ohne Bierbauch.  Aber ich fand sie an den Armen total unbequem. Laut deren Grössentabelle sollte mir Männer S auch besser passen. Ich fahr weiter mit meiner Race Face und den Armschonern extra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (3. März 2010)

mangolassi schrieb:


> (...) und sie passt auch ohne Bierbauch.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (28. März 2010)

Thema Protektoren:
Ich besitze außer meinem Helm keine Protektoren... Aber letztes Jahr habe ich mir doch immer wieder vor allem die Schienbeine schön verschrammelt... Meine Beine sind zwar eh nicht mehr zu retten, aber die ein oder andere schmerzhafte Schürfwunde könnte ich mir gerne sparen 
Also müssten doch mal Schoner her, Knie und Schienbein... Aber: Muss es solch Hartplastik sein? Gibts da auch anderes? Da ich generell schon eher Touren fahre, also nicht nur Downhill, sollten die schon auch etwas luftig sein, oder wenigstens schnell an/ausziehbar...
Nun habe ich auch nicht gerade die zierlichsten Beinchen was die Sache nicht vereinfacht ... In den Knieschonern vom Freund sehe ich aus wie ne Presswurst 
Könnt ihr was empfehlen?


----------



## Tatü (28. März 2010)

http://www.boardx.de/images/31377_0.jpg
mit denen kann man noch gut strampeln, fallen eher etwa größer aus. 
Bei Knie-Schienbeinschonern finde ich wird das Strampeln ganz schön erschwert


----------



## PitchPatsch (29. März 2010)

Also ich fahre die SixSixOne Pressure Suit,
kann man auch als Frau (75D) gut fahren da die Brustplatte nicht aus Hartplastik sondern eher dickerem Schaumstoff ist. Bin gut mit zufrieden!


----------



## ghostriderin12 (29. März 2010)

Ich hab auch schon einiges an Protekrorenjacken probiert,
hab mir dann die Oneal MadAss gekauft, sitzt super. An den Ärmeln hab ich was abändern lassen seit dem passen auch die Armprotektoren von der Jacke perfekt. Hab die Jacke auch schon mehrmals geprüft, sie schützt und das nicht schlecht. Würd sie mir wieder holen. Wobei mich die IXS auch interessieren würde.

Wegen Beinschonern, es gibt auch reine Schienbeinschonern, hab da welche von Dainese zum FR biken und dazu noch 661 Knieschoner geholt, sehr bequeme Kombo.


----------



## missmarple (30. März 2010)

wintergriller schrieb:


> Ich selbst fahre die Dainese Impact Armour. Sitzt super, allerdings auch wohl nur bis zu einer gewissen Oberweite. Irgendwann drückt wahrscheinlich auch der geteilte Brustpanzer
> 
> Anprobiert hatte ich damals auch den 661 PressureSuit. Da der Preis gegenüber dem Dainese doch einiges günstiger war. Problem war allerdings die extrem schlechte Passform des 661. Beim 661 waren die Protektoren für alle Größen gleich groß, sprich: Bei meiner Körpergröße von 1,63m waren die Protektoren riesig



Das mit der Passform des PressureSuit ging mir genauso und ich bin auch bei der Impact Armour gelandet. 
Zumal die Dainese die einzige mit nach hinten flexiblem Rückenprotektor war, die ich gefunden habe... Bei den anderen hatte ich - trotz 1,80m - das Problem, dass mir die Rückenprotektoren dank meines kurzen Oberkörpers zu lang waren und ich sie im Steißbereich nach oben, in den Nacken, gedrückt habe.

Die "Erstbefahrung" steht allerdings noch aus... 




Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> Also müssten doch mal Schoner her, Knie und Schienbein... Aber: Muss es solch Hartplastik sein? Gibts da auch anderes?
> Könnt ihr was empfehlen?



Ich kann Dir eine zweigeteilte Lösung von SixSixOne empfehlen: 
für die Knie benutze ich die KyleStrait und für die Schienbeine VeggieShin. Die Veggies gibt's zwar auch für die Knie, aber die hatten mir ehrlich gesagt zu wenig "Knautschzone". Die KyleStrait sind etwas klobiger, merke ich persönlich aber erstaunlich wenig beim Fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ju226 (19. April 2010)

Hi,
ich greif das Thema hier nochmal auf.
Bin schon ewig auf der Suche nach nem passenden Satety Jacket. Hab schon so viel probiert, aber bis jetzt hat nix wirklich gepasst. Meistens sind die Rückenprotektoren so lang das ich mit dem Helm anstoße, auch an den Schulterprotektoren stoß ich an wenn ich den Kopf zur Seite dreh.

Wollte mir eigentlich noch ein Leatt Brace zulegen, aber wie das jemals dazwischen passen soll ist mir ein Rätsel. 
Fährt jemand hier ein Leatt Brace? Wenn ja mit welchem Saftey Jacket?
Kennt jemand einen Protektor, der hinten nicht so hoch geht?

Außerdem wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand von Alpinestars das Bionic Stella Jacket hat? Ich überlege ob ich mir das einfach mal bestelle und probiere.

An die IXS Battle Jacket Fahrerinnen: sind die Protektoren so dick wie sie auf den Bildern aussehen und ist der Rückenprotektor sehr lang?

Dieses Protektoren-Thema ist echt ein leidiges Thema... wär super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

gruss Jule


----------



## Ani (20. April 2010)

Hallo, ich hab jetzt das ladyjacket von ixs, bin es letztes wochenende im freeridekurs in Ddorf probegefahren und habs daraufhin erworben.
ich denke, dass alle protektoren auch da sitzen wo sie hingehören (zumindest bei mir) und auch im falle eines sturzes noch sitzen und auch helfen. die ixs jacke ist schon recht schwer und massiv, die protektoren am rücken, der brust und an den unterarmen finde ich aber "normal" bzw richtig dimensioniert, recht breit hingegen tragen die schultern und oberarmschoner auf, man fühl sich so ein bisschen wie ein footballspieler  der rücken ist eher lang, war mir aber nicht zu lang, man kann ihn auch einzeln tragen, wobei ich da nicht weiß, ob er dann nicht ein bisschen hoch sitzt und an den helm stößt (kam mir bei probetragen jetzt erstmal so vor, gefahren bin ich "rückenprotektor only" aber noch nicht). 

ist ein leatt brace so ein nackenschutz? ich hätte jetzt gedacht, dass man dazu ein jacket braucht, das dafür ausgelegt ist (hab ich zB von Kali gesehen), aber sicher weiß ich es nicht, ob man so was nicht doch auch unter ein "normales" jacket wurschteln kann.


----------



## Ju226 (21. April 2010)

danke das ist schon ganz hilfreich. Ich werde die ixs Jacke mal probieren, aber ich denke der Rückenprotektor ist mir dann zu lang.

Ja ich meine einen Nackenschutz. Man kann die auch mit einem normalen Protektor tragen, aber der sollte dann eben nicht zu hoch reichen.


----------



## eisbaerin (24. April 2010)

Würde auch gerne was über sie Stella Bionic 2 erfahren?






Hat die evtl. jemand hier?


----------



## Ju226 (30. April 2010)

@Eisbaerin

hab mir inzwischen mal die *Bionic stella 2* zum anprobieren bestellt. Hab sie eben mal anprobiert und muss sagen, dass sie einen ganz guten Eindruck macht. Mit dieser gebogenen Brustplatte sitzt alles wie angegossen. Die Ellbogenprotektoren sitzten bombenfest, tragen aber ganz gut auf. Die Schulterprotektoren sind auch eher dick, aber stehen nicht wie bei anderen Jacken die ich kenn so weit nach oben, sondern gehen eher in die Breite. Der Rückenprotektor ist sehr leicht und sitzt relativ tief (Ich stosse nicht mehr mit dem Helm hinten an). Material und Verarbeitung machen einen guten Eindruck. Aber obwohl alles schön anliegt, sieht man aus wie nen Footballspieler... aber ich glaub das is halt einfach so.

Das einzige was komisch ist... ich kann die Arme irgendwie nicht so gut nach oben heben. Aber vielleicht trägt sich das noch irgendwie ein. Man muss eigentlich ja auch beim biken die Arme nicht hochstrecken...

Mal schauen wie die andere Jacke is, die ich bestellt hab. Eine von beiden muss dann wieder zurück.


----------



## eisbaerin (30. April 2010)

@Ju226

Danke für die Infos.

Welche Jacke haste dir denn noch bestellt? Sag dann bitte auch mal Infos dazu.

Grüße
Die Anna


----------



## bib77crumrin (1. Mai 2010)

hey, danke für eure beiträge. hat mir wirklich geholfen. ich schau nämlich auch schon länger nach ner "erschwinglichen", gut sitzenden jacke für frauen.


----------



## Ju226 (1. Mai 2010)

hm, erschwinglich... kostet immerhin auch 200 euro. Aber nachdem ich Jahre mit schlecht sitzenden Protektoren fahr, ist mir der Preis inzwischen egal ;-)

@Eisbaerin:
die andere jacke ist keine spezielle Frauenjacke, sondern ne Männerjacke speziell für Neck Brace. Befürchte das die zu groß ist, ist aber immer noch nicht angekommen.
http://www.melahn.de/product_info.p...tektorenjacke--Bionic-2-BNS--rot-schwarz.html

grüße
Jule


----------



## bib77crumrin (2. Mai 2010)

Ju226 schrieb:


> hm, erschwinglich... kostet immerhin auch 200 euro. Aber nachdem ich Jahre mit schlecht sitzenden Protektoren fahr, ist mir der Preis inzwischen egal ;-)
> 
> 
> ich sprach damit alle beiträge an und da waren auch günstigere dabei.
> ...


----------



## eisbaerin (2. Mai 2010)

Also ich geb lieber was mehr Geld für die Jacke aus als hinterher beim Arzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (2. Mai 2010)

also ich hab noch nie von Verletzungen aufgrund fehlerhaft hergestellter Protektoren gehört oder gesehen....

 

lass mich aber gern belehren...

hauptsache sie sitzen am richtigen Platz


----------



## Jennfa (3. Mai 2010)

Wichtig ist das alles gut sitzt, da ist der Preis fast egal. Es bringt natürlich nix wenn die Jacke hochwertig und teuer war und beim Sturz alles wegrutscht , ist klar denke ich. Meine hab ich auch sehr günstig bekommen und sie schützt die gleichen Stellen wie eine teure Jacke mit einem festen Material wo ich auch bei Steinkontakt keine Angst habe. Zum Glück passte die perfekt. Der Rückenschutz sollte lang genug sein, das ist oft ein Problem und die Ellenbogenschützer sollten fest sitzen. Ich kann meine abtrennen und fahre da lieber die Raceface Schützer drunter, da diese länger sind und besser sitzen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (3. Mai 2010)

hajo..so meinte ich das...der Preisunterschied spiegelt sich dann einfach eher bei Gewicht oder Atmungsaktivität (gibts des Wort?) wider..denke ich..aber von der Sicherheitsrelevanz....nö.


----------



## Giulia Spider (8. Mai 2010)

Hi, bin auch auf der Suche nach einer passenden Protektorweste. Hatte mir nun mal eine von Dainese bestellt (Impact Armor kurzarm) mit abnehmbarem Rückenprotektor in Größe S. Schultern stehen ab, der Rückenprotektor sitzt zwar super,  ist aber für meine 1,80m ein klein wenig zu kurz und der Brustpanzer ist auch enorm, da ich recht schmal bin. Leider gibt es bei mir in der Nähe (Kassel) keinen Shop, bei dem ich mal rumtesten könnte.

Gibt es hier wen, der ähnlich "gebaut" ist und mir was empfehlen kann.
Bin nicht auf kurzarm festgelegt, abnehmbarer Rückenprotektor ist auch kein Muss.


----------



## Giulia Spider (24. Mai 2010)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich habe das hier
> http://www.amazon.de/POC-Rückenprotektor-Spine-VPD-White/dp/B002S520NK
> ist keine spezielle Frauen-Weste, passt aber trotzdem sehr gut.


 
Den hatte ich am WE in Winterberg anprobiert. Sitzt super, ist leicht...ich glaube, der wirds!!!


----------



## lucie (27. Juli 2010)

Aus gegebenem Anlaß muß ich diesen Fred mal wieder nach oben buddeln.

Nach gefühlt 100 probierten Protektorenjäckchen war ich schon am Verzweifeln, da alle so richtig nicht passen wollten. 
Bin dann eigentlich bei der POC gelandet - aber der Preis !!!!!!!!
Hab mich durch Zufall mal auf die Macegear HP verirrt und mir das
MACE SWAT-JACKET WOMEN für ganz kleines Geld zugelegt.
Paßt suuuuper, ist sehr gut verarbeitet und die netten Kanadier haben auch noch viele andere hübsche Sachen, die schon auf meiner Wunschliste stehen.


----------



## Frau Rauscher (27. Juli 2010)

ja, die haben ganz nette Sachen, aber wo man die herbekommt, habe ich noch nicht raus!?


----------



## lucie (27. Juli 2010)

Ja, leider haben die keinen I-Net-Vertrieb. In D werden deren Produkte über Norco vertrieben. Ein Händler, der Norco-Bikes vertreibt, sollte auch Mace-Produkte ordern können. Ist aber irgendwie blöd, da man/frau ja nie weiß, welche Größen dann wirklich passen. Und ob der Händler dann mehrere Sachen zur Auswahl bestellen kann...?
Ich hatte in der großen Bucht Glück. Das Jacket 2010er Modell für 69,00 Euronen.


----------



## F-N-C (28. Juli 2010)

Grade drüber gestolpert:
Als Preistipp für solche, die die Hartschalen-Teile nicht mögen (Kellerassel-Feeling) zwei möglicherweise ziemlich gute Angebote von Louis (Motorrad-Krempel-Versand).

HELD 9883 DAMEN - 75,- statt 150,- 
http://www.louis.de/_308ffb6d44311a...ist_total=52&anzeige=0&page=1&artnr_gr=501245
Eine leichte Rückenprotektor-Weste mit adaptivem Schaumpolster.
Zusätzlich Schlüsselbein und untere/hintere Rippen-Protektoren + Nierengurt
Spezielles Damenmodell

HELD PROTEKT.JACKE - 100,- statt 220,-
http://www.louis.de/_308ffb6d44311a...ist_total=52&anzeige=0&page=1&artnr_gr=501246
relativ leichte Protektorenjacke mit adaptiven Schaumpolstern.
Rücken-, Brust- ,Rippen-, Schulter-, und Ellenbogen-Unterarm-Protektoren + Nierengurt.
KEIN Damenmodell aber noch in XS lieferbar

Ich habe mir eine (warscheinlich) baugleiche Weste (O.K. altes Herrenmodell, Marke Vanucci, identisch mit Büse Belluno) im Januar zum Skifahren zugelegt, nachdem es mich im Dezember ganz übel auf 'ne Eisplatte geschmissen hat. Die verbauten "Adaptiven" Schaumpolster sind bei meiner Weste von Komperdell, und die sind 'ne echte Ansage!
Bei Körpertemperatur werden die geschmeidig, legen sich eng an den Körper an, man merkt fast nichts davon. Auf Schlag-Belastung verhärtet das Zeug kurzzeitig.
Hab's dann im Februar unfreiwillig nochmal ausprobiert. Abflug auf 'ner Buckelpiste, Kopfüber und mit dem Schulterblatt zuerst auf nem vereisten Buckel aufgeschlagen. War zwar nicht besonders angenehm, aber bin der festen Überzeugung ohne Weste (und Helm) wär das nicht gut ausgegangen. Behaupte mal das Ding hat funktioniert.

Sollten bei den oben verlinkten Modellen der gleiche Protektor verbaut sein, sind die ihr Geld in jedem Fall mehr als wert. (Die alte Held Salvo hatte den jedenfalls.) Sollte da der Airshock-Protektor verbaut sein, der trägt sich nicht so angenehm und schafft auch das CE-Level-2 nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (28. Juli 2010)

Das Mace-Jacket ist gerade im Bikemarkt für nen 100er in Größe S, falls es wen interessiert.


----------



## FoxCrow (23. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich hole diesen thread mal aus dem Keller.

Ich habe zum Geburtstag ein POC VPD Tee in XS/S geschenkt bekommen und es passt leider überhaupt nicht - viiiel zu groß 
(kommt in den Bikemarkt, muss mich da aber erst identifizieren lassen).
Echt schade, hab viel Gutes darüber gelesen, aber die Protektoren standen in alle Richtungen ab, mein Freund und mein Mitbewohner haben sich kaputtgelacht 

Jetzt brauche ich eine Alternative.

Ich bin 1,58m klein und trage normalerweise Frauengröße XS bis S, ich hab eher schmale Schultern und Oberarme.

Evoc: Hier fehlt mir der Schulterschutz, den ich aber will - den separat dranzubasteln ist eher keine Option.

Hat´s jemand mal mit Equipment für Jugendliche probiert...?
661 Comp Pressure Suit - Youth  zum Beispiel?

Und kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Stella Bionic von Alpinestars ausfällt?

Andere Ideen...?

Bin euch tief verbunden -
Foxcrow


----------



## Schnurz (23. Mai 2013)

Hi, 

also ich bin 1,59 m groß und trage normalerweise Gr. XS. 
Seit letzter Saison fahre ich mit dem Nukeproof Jacket in Gr. S. 
Anfangs waren die Arme lediglich zu lang. Da die Protektoren dort aber mit Klettstreifen zusammengehalten werden, war das relativ leicht umzunähen. Der Stoff unter den Protektoren sitzt so natürlich nicht optimal, aber es ist wirklich ok. Insgesamt trägt es sich sehr angenehm und das gesamte Jacket verrutscht kaum beim Fähren, was ich bei den Hartschalenprotektoren recht unangenehm fand. 

Da ich auch sehr lange gesucht habe, kann ich dir das Jacket wirklich empfehlen.


----------



## wintergriller (24. Mai 2013)

Aloha,
ich wollte nur kurz einen Tip abgeben, welches Jacket fÃ¼r die meisten Ladies nicht passen wird ;-)
Leatt Adventure Protektorenjacke
Mir hat das Jacket von den Bildern her richtig gut gefallen. Besonders gut fand ich auch, dass der RÃ¼ckenprotektor auf das Leat Neck Brace abgestimmt ist. Ich fahre aktuell ein Jacket one Ãrmel von Dainese und Ã¤rgere mich darÃ¼ber, dass bisher alle von mir getesteten Ellenbogenprotektoren nach kurzer Zeit anfangen zu rutschen. Ich wollte mir deshalb ein komplettes Jacket zulegen. Am WE konnte ich das Leat Jacket dann in Winterberg mal ausprobieren:
Getestet habe ich mit meinen sportlichen 163cm das Jacket in der kleinsten GrÃ¶Ãe S/M. Insgesamt war es minimal zu groÃ, wÃ¤re aber noch gegangen, aber: Leider sind die Ellenbogenprotektoren gigantisch :-( Der Typ der mich beraten hat, hatte mich schon vorgewarnt. Er hÃ¤tte das Jacket schon an "kleinere" Frauen verkauft, aber keiner haben die Ellenbogenprotektoren gepasst. Wer nur eine Weste ohne Ellenbogenschutz sucht, kann das Jacket kaufen, da sich die Ãrmel abzippen lassen. FÃ¼r eine Weste (die ich ja schon habe) war mir das ganze dann zu teuer (~200â¬)

GruÃ,
Dani


----------



## Schnitte (24. Mai 2013)

wie Schnurz schon sagte, würde ich dir auch das NUkeproof empfehlen.
Es fällt recht klein aus und könnte dir somit in S passen. Ich persönlich bin total überzeugt von der Jacke


----------



## FoxCrow (25. Mai 2013)

Danke euch für den Tipp mit der Nukeproof! Hätte ich sonst nie bestellt. Ich glaube, ich werde versuchen, die und 1-2 andere zu bestellen und dann schau ich, was am besten sitzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ghostriderin12 (25. Mai 2013)

Hi all.

Ich trag die Alpinestars Bionic ( nicht Mädels Model)
Mir passt sie super. Schultern sitzen richtig und so auch, da vorne gute Softpads sind. Die Ärmel sind abzippbar und nicht sehr wuchtig. Ich fahre sie immer ohne, da mir die Reissverschluss an den Oberarmen viel zu eng ist. Ich bin 1,70m und gab da ne M.


----------



## RedCat (26. Mai 2013)

Ja es geht um Probieren und nochmals Probieren, kenne das Problem auch. Schlussendlich passte mir die IXS Assualt in XS am Besten und bis jetzt bin ich sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Hupfnudl (27. Mai 2013)

Hatte vor kurzem die IXS Battle Jacket (Herren-Modell) in S/M anprobiert und die hat mir an den Armen überhaupt nicht gepaßt. Die waren zu lang und so sind die Ellbogen-Protektoren dann auch zu weit unten rumgebaumelt. 

Die Damen-Version (glaube auch S/M) war dagegen zwar obenrum ziemlich straff, aber saß um Welten besser!

Bin 173 und normal gebaut.


----------



## FoxCrow (27. Mai 2013)

So, ein Schwung Protektorenjacken ist bestellt.
Ich werde berichten.
Danke für die Tipps!

Herren- bzw. Unisexgröße S/M brauche ich bei meinem Format jedenfalls nie bestellen - dann eher ein Kindermodell 
Dass ich aber in dem POC Tee in XS/S immer noch ertrinke, hatte mich ein bisschen entmutigt.
Hoffentlich ist jetzt was passendes dabei.


----------



## Veloce (29. Mai 2013)

Zuerst hatte ich die O Neal Underdog in Jugendgröße L . Paßform für meine 38er Konfektionsgröße  ok . 
Da sie  aber etwas minimalistische  Schulter und Ellenbogenschützer  hat  hab ich eine Saison später   eine Alpinestar Stella Bionic gekauft  . 
Ob sie Leath kompatibel ist  konnte ich  noch nicht testen   aber  Paßform und  Protektorenqualität sind  sehr gut .


----------



## kolados (29. Mai 2013)

Kilkenny schrieb:


> hajo..so meinte ich das...der Preisunterschied spiegelt sich dann einfach eher bei Gewicht oder Atmungsaktivität (gibts des Wort?) wider..denke ich..aber von der Sicherheitsrelevanz....nö.


das is so nicht ganz richtig da gibt es sehr wohl unterschiede ... halt mal n poc dh schoner neben einen von six six one ... 

aber am besten is bei protektoren in laden gehen und durchprobieren vll passt dir ja eine ausm männer bereich ... dann haste die vor ort schonmal angehabt und weist wie die passt nach größe brauchst du nämlich garnicht gehen da sich die teile sogar in den einzelnen modellen unterscheiden!  bei schuhen hosen und protektoren is internetkauf net unbedingt gut

hab das thema mit ner lady gerade durchexaziert und obwohl die gute n riesen vorbau haut trägt sie jetzt das jacket von poc die ganzen lady sachen haben nämlich nicht so gepasst ... keien ahung wie die  sich ne frau vorstellen aber die ingeneure haben glaub ich selten mal eine gesehen


----------



## Veloce (30. Mai 2013)

Ich bin nach Netzrecherche für  die Anprobe des Jackets in einen größeren lokalen Mopedklamottenladen eingefallen  .


----------



## Enduroflo (30. Mai 2013)

hallo,
wollte mal einwerfen dass ich die oneal underdog in kindergröße L habe. bin 1,58 bei Kleider Größe 34-36 und passt gut.


----------



## FoxCrow (1. Juni 2013)

Dann werde ich wohl die Kinderweste auch noch bestellen müssen.

Bisheriges Fazit ist nicht so toll.

IXS Hammer und IXS Assault finde ich von der Verarbeitung her top, richtig gut, die Schulterprotektoren (bzw. beim Assault auch die für die Ellenbogen), umschließen gut, die Einstellbarkeit ist prima.
Leider ist der Rückenprotektor kerzengerade und sehr lang und stößt auf meinem Gesäß (ich habe als Frau einen Hintern...) auf, so dass nicht nur der Rückenprotektor hochrutscht, sondern die ganze Weste. Damit sehe ich aus wie der Glöckner von Notre Dame, und ob das dann noch zweckdienlich ist, stelle ich ernstlich in Frage.

Das ist beim Nukeproof Critical Armour besser gelöst, der Softschaum vom Rückenprotektor passt sich der unteren Rückenform toll an, oben dieses abnehmbare Teil (für Leatt Brace?) steht aber auch total ab, seltsam.
Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die Schulter- und Ellenbogenprotektoren.
Die sind echt dünn und sitzen nicht gut. Den Schulterprotektoren traue ich nicht zu, vor z.B. einem Schlüsselbeinbruch schützen zu können, eher vor Abschürfungen, und die Ärmel sind so lang, dass die Ellenbogen- bei mir eher Unterarmschoner sind; die Ellenbogen werden (auch hochgeschoben) nicht gut umschlossen.

Die Alpine Stella Bionic saß noch am vernünftigsten. Die Brustplatten sind natürlich viel komfortabler als bei ner Männerweste, auch wenn ich keine großen T**** habe und mich die Brustplatte bei IXS und Nukeproof nicht gestört hat.
Verstellbarkeit ist mäßig und insgesamt ist mir die Weste immer noch zu groß und sitzt "labberig", da saßen die von IXS körpernäher. Die Schulterprotektoren liegen zu weit auseinander und liegen nicht richtig an. Dass ich zwischen Schulter und Protektor noch nen Golfball stecken kann, kann nicht richtig sein.

Könnte ich nähen, würde ich die versuchen abzuändern. Kann ich aber nicht.


To be continued.


----------



## Schnitte (1. Juni 2013)

FoxCrow schrieb:


> Das ist beim Nukeproof Critical Armour besser gelöst, der Softschaum vom Rückenprotektor passt sich der unteren Rückenform toll an, oben dieses abnehmbare Teil (für Leatt Brace?) steht aber auch total ab, seltsam.
> Was mir nicht gefällt, sind die Schulter- und Ellenbogenprotektoren.
> Die sind echt dünn und sitzen nicht gut. Den Schulterprotektoren traue ich nicht zu, vor z.B. einem Schlüsselbeinbruch schützen zu können, eher vor Abschürfungen, und die Ärmel sind so lang, dass die Ellenbogen- bei mir eher Unterarmschoner sind; die Ellenbogen werden (auch hochgeschoben) nicht gut umschlossen.



das eine Weste oder Jacke einen Schlüsselbeinbruch verhindet, ist eher die seltenheit. Meistens bricht das Schlüsselbein durch das abfangen der Kraft bei einem Sturz, da die Energie dort abgefangen wird. Selten wirst du so auf dein Schlüsselbein stürzen, dass es durchbricht. und wie stellst du dir einen Protektor für ein Schlüsselbein vor? Bei heftigen Stürzen, ist das Schlüsselbein als Bruch meistens noch besser zu verschmerzen als wenn du dir was in der Schulter tust


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FoxCrow (1. Juni 2013)

Das war ein wahlloses Beispiel. Dann war es eben ein schlechtes Beispiel.
Ich finde die Protektoren für Schultern und Ellenbogen ganz subjektiv im Vergleich mit anderen nicht gut genug. Das wollte ich sagen.


----------



## FoxCrow (1. Juni 2013)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> aber obwohl ich oft hinfalle, habe ich mir die Schulter noch nie so verletzt, dass das ein Protektor verhindert hätte. Und ich hab da schon verschiedene Varianten von Schlüsselbeinbrüchen durch.
> Vielleicht wenn einem das Biek auf die Schulter fällt helfen solche Protektoren an der Schulter oben, oder wenn man seitlich einen Baum streift.



Aber man FÜHLT sich einfach sicherer, oder...? 

Separate Ellenbogenprotektoren von Race Face hab ich eh schon, aber wenn ich jetzt die denkbaren Jacken auch noch dahingehend einschränke, dass ich alles langärmelige aussortiere, dann bleibt ja nüscht übrig.

Ach wird schon. Ein Fahrrad hab ich ja auch gefunden.


----------



## Rennbrummsel (17. Mai 2014)

Hallihallo
Ich bin recht neu in dem Geschäft und frage mich gerade was ich unter meinen Protektoren tragen kann: Einfach ein Trikot? 
Wie macht ihr das da?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Principiante (26. Mai 2014)

Das Trikot/Shirt trägst Du drüber. Oder ein Jersey eben.
Ich hab unter meiner fetten Protektorenjacke immer nur ein T-Shirt an. Darüber dann ein Jersey oder T Shirt.
Oder im Winter eben ein langärmliges T-Shirt drunter. Allerdings nicht ein weites, sondern eher anliegend. Sonst nerven die Falten.
Wenn Du allerdings ein enges Trikot hast, dann kannst Du es ja nur unterziehen.
Man sieht es allerdings dann nicht. 


So eben :










LG, Principiante!


----------



## HiFi XS (26. Mai 2014)

FoxCrow schrieb:


> Dann werde ich wohl die Kinderweste auch noch bestellen müssen.
> 
> Bisheriges Fazit ist nicht so toll.
> ....
> ...


 
Vielleicht http://www.physioroom.de/mcdavid-99...ravity-damen-professionelles-schutzshirt.html
So ein Shirt hätte ich gern.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels,

ich schalte mich mal zwischen. Ich bin vor kurzem heftig gestürzt und hab mir die Schulter verletzt, nun suche ich nach einer Protektorenjacke um zumindest zukünftige Stürze etwas abmildern zu können. Ich habe schon einige Threads gewälzt und auch diesen hier verfolgt.

Hat jemand von euch schon mal die *IXS Cleaver Jacket* probieren können? Ist zwar auch ne Herrenjacke aber ich finde die sehr ansprechend. Die hat nicht dieses komische Mesh-Gewebe und ist vielfach anpassbar, wie man es mag bzw. die Situation es erfordert. Die Einzelteile sind alle abmontierbar, finde ich ziemlich genial. Man kann auch nur eine Weste draus machen.

Da ich obenrum auch nicht megamäßig bestückt bin, würde mir wohl auch eine Herrenjacke nichts ausmachen  aber ich bestellle ungern tausende Jacken, um dann alle wieder zurück zu schicken.

Hatte auch schon überlegt, mal in ein Motorradfachgeschäft zu gehen, die führen auch Motocross-Zeugs.

LG


----------



## MrsBergamont (3. Juni 2014)

Hallo Mädels, ich bin auch grad auf der Suche nach ner Weste. Hab bei Hibike in Kronberg echt das ganze Sortiment durchprobiert. Nix passt. die normalen Westen in S waren immernoch zu gross. Wenn die an der Brust passen, sind die Schultern zu gross. Oder die Westen sind am Brustbereich zu weit. Hab ne normale Größe von 1,68 m und liege bei den normalen Kleidungsstücken immer bei S und M. Hab allerdings ein breiteres Kreuz und Hüfte.

Hab dann eine Kinderweste Kinder-L anprobiert. Die passte zwar perfekt, aber der Rückenpanzer war zu kurz....
Wollte preislich jetzt auch die 150€ nicht überschreiten, evtl. lags da dran und wollte eine Weste ohne Ärmel.

Hat noch jemand von euch das Problem dass Schulter oder Brustbereich immer zu weit und zu gross sind?


----------



## MrsBergamont (3. Juni 2014)

Achso was ich ganz vergessen hab zu fragen, hat wer von euch schonmal eins von den Protektoren-Shirts anprobiert?
Ich frag mich nämlich grad ob die Shirts vielleicht besser passen als die Westen.

P.s. ich bin ja ganz froh, dass ich nicht die einzigste mit dem Problem der nicht passenden Westen bin  dachte schon, mit mir stimmt was nicht


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (3. Juni 2014)

MrsBergamont schrieb:


> P.s. ich bin ja ganz froh, dass ich nicht die einzigste mit dem Problem der nicht passenden Westen bin  dachte schon, mit mir stimmt was nicht



Was sagt uns das? Es gibt definitiv zu wenig Lady-Protektoren aufm Markt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HiFi XS (5. Juni 2014)

G-Form hat ein Shirt für Ladies auf dem Markt gebracht. Aber wer hat das schon ausprobiert? Die sollen uns mal zur Probe ein Shirt schenken  

http://www.physioroom.de/mcdavid-99...ravity-damen-professionelles-schutzshirt.html


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (5. Juni 2014)

HiFi XS schrieb:


> G-Form hat ein Shirt für Ladies auf dem Markt gebracht. Aber wer hat das schon ausprobiert? Die sollen uns mal zur Probe ein Shirt schenken
> 
> http://www.physioroom.de/mcdavid-99...ravity-damen-professionelles-schutzshirt.html



Solche Shirts habe ich schon öfter gesehen. Mir ist das aber für's Grobe echt zu wenig Schutz.


----------



## HiFi XS (5. Juni 2014)

Kann ich verstehen.  Ist aber bestimmt besser als gar nichts.  Manche Protektoren sind der art sperrig. So ein Shirt könntest du immer an haben.


----------



## MrsBergamont (6. Juni 2014)

Hey Mädels, hab gestern beim hibike ne gute Protektorenweste von Fox gefunden:

FOX Titan Sport ärmellos MX-Protektorenjacke Gr. S black mit der Artikelnummer:91669821

Die hat wenigstens gut Plastikpanzer etc.

Die Schulterpolster sind bisschen locker, lässt sich aber problemlos umnähen.

Hab übrigens auch die Protektorenshirts anprobiert, da ist mir eindeutig zu wenig Schutz dran.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (16. Juni 2014)

Ich statte heute mal einem großen Motorradgeschäft in meiner Nähe einen Besuch ab. Ich kann ja gerne mal berichten, was da so rumhing. Bin total gespannt.


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (30. Juni 2014)

Um jetzt endlich mal zu berichten:

Im Motorradladen war die Auswahl recht dürftig, aber immerhin konnte man mal was anprobieren und ich wurde von einer Frau beraten.

Als erstes hatte ich die neue Bionic 2 von Alpinestars an... waaaaahnsinn. Ganz toll. Mega bequem, trägt null auf, trägt sich wie ein leichtes T-Shirt. Aber... nur leichter Schutz. Zu leicht für mich.

Am Ende bin ich an der O Neal Madass hängen geblieben. Ich seh damit aus wie ein Rugby-Spieler, obwohl die Madass im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger ganz ordentlich abgespeckt hat. Was mich aber am Ende überzeugt hat, war der ungewöhnlich hohe Tragekomfort trotz gutem "Panzerschutz". Die Protektorenjacke trägt sich sehr angenehm, auch wenn sie nicht danach aussieht. Der Brustpanzer ist zweiteilig, was ich als sehr vorteilhaft emfpinde. Die Arme lassen sich abzippen, so ist die Jacke als Weste tragbar. Der Rückenprotektor ist herausnehmbar und das ganze Ding ist waschbar. Preislich lag sie mit 200 Euro absolut im Rahmen. Ideal also fürs Grobe. 

Den Enduristinnen unter uns würde ich aber wärmstens die Bionic 2 empfehlen. Die war echt bequem.

Ich hatte die Madass ein mal im Einsatz und musste gleich nen Materialfehler feststellen. Deutlicher Vorteil zum Onlinehandel: ich bin fix zu dem Laden gefahren und konnte gleich wieder ne neue Jacke mitnehmen. Also es lohnt sich auf jeden Fall mal einen Blick in den nächstgelegenen Motorradladen zu werfen. Die nette Verkäuferin erzählte mir auch, dass sie fast soviele Downhiller/Mountainbiker wie Motorradfahrer bedient 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Principiante (30. Juni 2014)

Amaya_Haniko schrieb:


> Um jetzt endlich mal zu berichten:
> 
> Im Motorradladen war die Auswahl recht dürftig, aber immerhin konnte man mal was anprobieren und ich wurde von einer Frau beraten.
> 
> ...




Super!
Danke für die Info!
Ich fahre übrigens auch eine Motorradprotektorenjacke und bin echt zufrieden.

LG, Principiante!


----------



## FoxCrow (20. Juli 2014)

Habe hier lange nicht reingeschaut....
Ich habe kürzlich in Winterberg eine *IXS Cleaver Jacket* an einer zierlichen Frau gesehen, von ihr empfohlen bekommen und bestellt  bin begeistert, genau sowas habe ich gesucht, stabile, super sitzende Protektoren, ich sehe nicht aus, wie ein Footballspieler und richtig gut verstellbar. Dass sie zerlegbar ist, ist ein zusätzliches Plus. Dass sie keine Lycrajacke mit aufgesetzten Protektoren ist (....wird ja ggf, gut durchgeschwitzt), sondern mit Riemen verbunden, mag ich auch.

Hatte auch noch ein Bliss ARG Protektorenshirt bestellt und anprobiert: Passform/Größe und Tragekomfort fand ich richtig gut, auch die Lösung mit den vorderen diagonalen RV zum Anziehen finde ich gelungen, aber die Protektoren haben mich nicht überzeugt. Viel Schutzwirkung erwarte ich da nicht, also nicht viel mehr als vor Abschürfungen und kleineren blauen Flecken.... Vielleicht täuscht mein Eindruck - nach meinem Empfinden ist das nichts, womit ich mich auf einer Felsen- oder Wurzelstrecke mit richtig Tempo erheblich sicherer fühlen würde, als ohne irgendwas.
Irgendwo im Netz las ich die Bemerkung, dass die Zielgruppe wohl eher Leute sind, die mit so wenig wie möglich einer Vollkörperschutz-Pflicht nachkommen wollen (Bikepark, Rennen), und ganz abwegig fand ich den Gedanken nicht. Oder für Leute, die auch nur "ein bisschen mehr als nichts" suchen.


----------



## Whippy (21. Juli 2014)

FoxCrow schrieb:


> Viel Schutzwirkung erwarte ich da nicht, also nicht viel mehr als vor Abschürfungen und kleineren blauen Flecken.... Vielleicht täuscht mein Eindruck - nach meinem Empfinden ist das nichts, womit ich mich auf einer Felsen- oder Wurzelstrecke mit richtig Tempo erheblich sicherer fühlen würde, als ohne irgendwas.



Da ich das Teil habe und Touren, Downhill und auch Rennen fahre, kann
ich dir sagen, dass das Teil super ist und ich ihm absolut vertraue. 
Mehr jedenfalls als das davor getragene Protectionshirt mit SC-1 Schaum im Wirbelsäulenbereich.


----------



## FoxCrow (21. Juli 2014)

Cool wenns für dich funktioniert


----------



## MissSimplon (15. August 2014)

Guten Morgen Mädels.

Kurzer Erfahrungsbericht...

Habe mir die Alpinestars Bionic 2 bestellt, da ich bisher eine Herrenweste getragen habe, die ist zwar super, aber selbst mit wenig Oberweite stehen die Brustprotektoren schon ein bisschen ab und ich war ständig am zuppeln , da wollte ich mal gucken wie eine Damenjacke für mich so ist. Optimaler geht ja immer ;-)

Ich bin zwar mit der Bionic noch nicht gefahren, aber das scheint ein super Teil zu sein.
Klar ist man nicht so beweglich wie ohne Jacke, aber alles im Rahmen und für den eigenen Schutz definitv ertragbar.

Habe bei 1,60m und Kleidergrösse 34/36 die Jacke in Größe S bestellt.
Schulterprotektoren, Ellenbogen (inkl. Unterarm), Brust und Rückenprotektor sitzen da wo sie sollen, sind auch nicht zu groß, zu breit oder zu lang. Zwischen den Protektoren ist als Verbindung ein Netzstoff verarbeitet, der aber weder kratzt noch nervt, sitzt also wirklich gut und alles an seinem Platz. Der Nierengurt ist breit genug und auch dort gibt es rechts und links noch Taillenverstellungen, falls man schmaler oder breiter in der Taille ist.
Die Schulterprotektion ist üppig, bietet meiner Meinung nach sehr guten Schutz an der Stelle, mit Jersey drüber seh ich aber nicht aus wie ein Boxer, was auch an der vorgeformten Brustplatte liegt. Sieht einfach aus wie ein Mädchen, dass Protektion drunter trägt 
An den Armen gibt es auch nochmal eine Verstellung, hier sind alle Armdicken und -breiten vorgesehen, ebenso gibt es eine Verstellung an den Schulterprotektoren, man kann sie enger oder weiter tragen, je nach Vorliebe und Körperbau.

Hinten ist kein Ausschnitt für das Leatt Brace vorgesehen, d.h. es liegt auf. Mich stört das jetzt nicht, denn die Weste vorher hatte da auch keinen Ausschnitt, das ist für mich absolut okay und nicht unangehm oder störend.

Sobald ich das Teil in Gebrauch hatte kommt ein Update.

Fazit bis dahin: Uneingeschränkt empfehlenswert!

Schönen Tag

P.S.: Was ich vergessen hatte: Sieht auch noch sehr gut aus


----------



## MissSimplon (10. September 2014)

So, dass Wetter hat mal wieder einen Bikeparkbesuch zugelassen, also hier ein kurzes Update:

Die Stella kann ich nach wie vor uneingeschränkt empfehlen. Ich hatte sie mehrere Stunden an, stört oder kratzt an keiner Stelle, beengt nicht, sitzt immer da wo sie soll und hat mich bei einem kleinen Sturz auch nicht enttäuscht. Da verrutscht nichts, sogar das Leatt Brace bleibt da sitzen wo es soll (obwohl kein Ausschnitt im Rückenprotektor vorgesehen ist).

Die Jacke hält absolut was sie verspricht!! Klare Kaufempfehlung von meiner Seite.


----------



## heidi_rockt (10. September 2014)

Meine Erfahrungen hinsichtlich der Safety Jackets:
Bin 1,70 groß, 57 kg und hab eher mehr Oberweite....

Im Moment fahr ich das POC Spine VPD 2.0 Jacket in XS/S. Passt soweit gut, Platte vorne stört auch wenig und es trägt auch nicht sehr auf. Mit nem Trikot drüber geht s gut, die muss ich nicht mal größer nehmen (mag sie aber auch nciht so super eng...)
Nachteile: die Schulterpolster passen sich nicht wirklich gut an, und rutschen auch immer wieder - das nervt...ausserdem rutscht es immer wieder trotz Nierengurt etwas hoch, stört eher subjektiv als in der Funktion.
Kombination mit dem Leatt Brace in kein Problem, habe einfach längere Seitenteile ans Leatt eingebaut und trage es über dem Protektor, funktioniert top.

Habe jetzt aber das neue Bliss ARG Comp LD Top ausprobiert und das sitzt mal seeehr genial. Merkt man fast nicht und trägt überhaupt nicht auf, was sehr ungewohnt ist weil das "Schutzgefühl" fehlt. Leatt geht hier auch super über den Protektor. Ne Freundin von mir hats schon mehrfach heftigen Crashtests unterzogen und die hat das Teil bestanden ;-)
Größe XS passt super, sitzt tight vor allen an den Armen... S wäre auch noch ok, ist aber schon etwas weiter.


----------



## MatSmy (22. Dezember 2014)

Nach stundenlanger Recherche haben wir für meine Freundin u. a. die Alpinestars Stella Bionic 2 bestellt.
Jackengröße S.
Die Körpermaße haben wir lt. den Vorgaben der Canyon Page (http://www.canyon.com/service/faq.html?c=13) ausgemessen, so habt ihr einen Anhaltspunkt zum Vergleichen.
158cm
82/64/90
75B
50kg
Schrittlänge 74cm
Torsolänge 59cm
Schulterbreite 37cm
Armlänge 52cm

Die Jacke macht einen sehr soliden Eindruck, ist top verarbeitet und passt wie angegossen.
Die Protektoren machen einen stabilen Eindruck und vermitteln ein starkes Sicherheitsgefühl.
Es steht nichts irgendwo störend ab, der Rückenprotektor ist gut lang und schützt somit die gesamte mittlere und untere Wirbelsäule.
Verglichen mit der O`Neal Underdog Kids Größe L (Bericht mit Fotos folgt demnächst) ist die Alpinestars Jacke spürbar schwerer, vermittelt dadurch aber auch Sicherheit.
Die Brustpartie ist sehr angenehm geformt. Für Mädels mit Körbchengröße C sollte auch noch genug Platz sein.
Insgesamt gibt es relativ wenig Einstellmöglichkeiten. Lediglich am Bauchgurt, an den Unterarmen und an den Schulterprotektoren finden sich Einstellriemen. In anbetracht der guten Passform sind aber in diesem Fall auch gar keine weiteren Verstellmöglichkeiten notwendig.
Erfahrungen bezüglich Bewegungsfreiheit werden wir nach der ersten Probefahrt nachreichen.
Im trockenen scheint diese aber gut zu sein.

Freundliche Grüße
Jen & Mat


----------



## RedWitch82 (15. April 2015)

Hab jetzt gerade mal das schon etwas ältere Thema ausgegraben...
Will mir auch einen Oberkörperprotektor zulegen. Soll auf jeden Fall ein Shirt, bzw. Weste sein mit gutem Rückenschutz im Idealfall noch Poster an der Vorderseite und den Schultern, also ohne Ellenbogen und Unterarmen dran.

In die engere Wahl genommen habe ich bisher:
Bliss ARG Slim
Race Face Flank Core
Evoc Protector vest
O'Neal STV Protector Short Sleeve Shirt

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit denen? Bin 1,68m groß, auch obenrum eher mehr zu schleppen, aber einigermaßen schlank (aber auch nicht dürr).
Denke das Beste wird sein die Westen vor Ort anzuziehen als testweise zu bestellen, weiß aber nicht wo diese Auswahl gibt. Komme aus der Nähe von Frankfurt am Main. Ne Idee?


----------



## Amaya_Haniko (15. April 2015)

Welche Firma du wo her bekommst ist immer schwer zu sagen. Ich war in Motorradshops unterwegs und hab dort Shirts sowie komplette Protektorjacken verschiedener Hersteller anprobieren können. Ansonsten wirst du wohl kaum drumrum kommen, das ein oder andere Teil nach Hause zu bestellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Miss_Quax (15. April 2015)

Eine Freundin hat auch "etwas mehr" und hat sich das Shirt "Alpinestars Evolution" (bzw. den Vorgänger) gekauft. Sie ist super zufrieden damit


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt gerade mal das schon etwas ältere Thema ausgegraben...
> Will mir auch einen Oberkörperprotektor zulegen. Soll auf jeden Fall ein Shirt, bzw. Weste sein mit gutem Rückenschutz im Idealfall noch Poster an der Vorderseite und den Schultern, also ohne Ellenbogen und Unterarmen dran.
> 
> In die engere Wahl genommen habe ich bisher:
> ...


Huhu,
was kam bei deiner Suche raus? Freundin steht vor selbigem Problem, mit ähnlichen Voraussetzungen 
Wobei ich nicht weiss wo hier "obenrum eher mehr" anfängt  
Ich rede jetzt einfach mal von "C" und "schon sehr schlank".

Wäre cool, wenn jemand helfen könnte.
Besten Dank


----------



## WarriorPrincess (5. August 2015)

_Ich hab die Bliss Weste und kann sie nur empfehlen.
Das Material ist flexibel, sodass die Brüste nicht eingeengt werden, ohne dass die Weste zu locker sitzt. Der Gurt an der Hüfte gibt dann noch den Bombenhalt, damit auf dem Trail nichts verrutscht.
Bei meiner vorigen Weste hab ich dauernd anhalten müssen und sie wieder zurechtzuppeln müssen, das Problem hab ich jetzt nicht mehr.
Protektoren an der Schulter, an der Seite oder gar Ellbogen sind nicht dran, reicht mir aber. (Einsatzgebiet: Touren - z.B. Vinschgau oder Fränkische Schweiz, Bikepark - Flowcountry oder Freeride, kein DH-Geballer)_


----------



## everywhere.local (5. August 2015)

WarriorPrincess schrieb:


> _Ich hab die Bliss Weste und kann sie nur empfehlen.
> Das Material ist flexibel, sodass die Brüste nicht eingeengt werden, ohne dass die Weste zu locker sitzt. Der Gurt an der Hüfte gibt dann noch den Bombenhalt, damit auf dem Trail nichts verrutscht.
> Bei meiner vorigen Weste hab ich dauernd anhalten müssen und sie wieder zurechtzuppeln müssen, das Problem hab ich jetzt nicht mehr.
> Protektoren an der Schulter, an der Seite oder gar Ellbogen sind nicht dran, reicht mir aber. (Einsatzgebiet: Touren - z.B. Vinschgau oder Fränkische Schweiz, Bikepark - Flowcountry oder Freeride, kein DH-Geballer)_


Danke, an soetwas hatte ich auch gedacht, wurde aber recht schnell abgeschmettert.
Hier sind die Einsatzgebiete eher Bikepark und steinige Trails


----------



## wildbiker (5. August 2015)

Hab mir auf Grund meines Unfalls die hier bestellt, zwar keine Weste (eher Jacke)... werd berichten sobald das Teil da ist. Macht auf alle Fälle schon mal nen guten Eindruck...

http://www.evocsports.com/de/snow/protection-wear/snow-protector-jacket


----------



## RedWitch82 (5. August 2015)

Bei mir kam noch nicht so viel raus, außer dass ich zumindest einen Evoc-Rucksack mit Protektor habe.

Von diesen Shirts bin ich mittlerweile völlig weg. Die Weste von Evoc, die sich Wildtiere bestellt hat, hatte ich auch entdeckt, allerdings gibt es hierzu eine günstigere Variante von O'Neal (Zero Gravity Protector Shirt), die mir erstmal ähnlich erscheint. Dann bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob es auch aus temperaturgünden und wegen mehr Polsterung nicht doch eine komplette Jacke mit Ellenbogen und Unterarmen wird. Da schwanke ich zwischen 661 (Comp Pressure Suit) oder eben wieder O'Neal (Underdog Protector Jaket), bei der mir irgendwie gefällt, dass die vorne einen Reißverschluss hat.
Jemand Erfahrungen mit einer der Jacken?

Da ich demnächst Urlaub habe werde ich mir die drei Teile wohl mal Probeweise bestellen und test was mir am ehesten liegt.


----------



## everywhere.local (6. August 2015)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam noch nicht so viel raus, außer dass ich zumindest einen Evoc-Rucksack mit Protektor habe.
> 
> Von diesen Shirts bin ich mittlerweile völlig weg. Die Weste von Evoc, die sich Wildtiere bestellt hat, hatte ich auch entdeckt, allerdings gibt es hierzu eine günstigere Variante von O'Neal (Zero Gravity Protector Shirt), die mir erstmal ähnlich erscheint. Dann bin ich mir auch noch nicht sicher, ob es auch aus temperaturgünden und wegen mehr Polsterung nicht doch eine komplette Jacke mit Ellenbogen und Unterarmen wird. Da schwanke ich zwischen 661 (Comp Pressure Suit) oder eben wieder O'Neal (Underdog Protector Jaket), bei der mir irgendwie gefällt, dass die vorne einen Reißverschluss hat.
> Jemand Erfahrungen mit einer der Jacken?
> ...



Meine Freundin fährt gerade die 661 CPS und möchte halt "ne andere" 
ist wohl zu gross und schlabbert rum... 

Nachtrag: Sie hat nun ein Auge auf die *"iXS Battle Jacket "Hammer", kurzärmelig" *geworfen. Kann dazu wer was sagen?


----------



## wildbiker (7. August 2015)

wildbiker schrieb:


> Hab mir auf Grund meines Unfalls die hier bestellt, zwar keine Weste (eher Jacke)... werd berichten sobald das Teil da ist. Macht auf alle Fälle schon mal nen guten Eindruck...
> 
> http://www.evocsports.com/de/snow/protection-wear/snow-protector-jacket


Zitier mich mal selbst...  Jacket ist heute angekommen, hab i.d.R. Kleidergröße M, Länge war ok, aber sonst leider zu eng, RV ging nicht zu...geht also zurück, außerdem fand ich die "Polsterung" etwas dünn - für den Preis sollte schon mehr drin sein. Hab mir jetzt die Leatt Vest 5.5 bestellt... Bin gespannt wieviel Westen und Jackets ich noch durchprobieren muss.. bis die richtige gefunden ist...


----------



## RedWitch82 (14. August 2015)

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Hibike das ein oder andere grad im Angebot hat an Protektorjacken.
Bastifunbiker, wäre es unverschämt zu fragen was deine Freundin so für Größen hat und welche Größe die 661 CPS gerade hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (18. August 2015)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Mir ist gerade aufgefallen, dass Hibike das ein oder andere grad im Angebot hat an Protektorjacken.
> Bastifunbiker, wäre es unverschämt zu fragen was deine Freundin so für Größen hat und welche Größe die 661 CPS gerade hat?


nö ist, es nicht - zumal ich es bereits gepostet habe 
Also Oberkörper so eher 34 als 36 und C.
Grösse der Jacke müsste ich später nachsehen. Vermutlich S/M ?


----------



## RedWitch82 (19. August 2015)

Nachdem ich heute bei Hibike war und gefühlt 20 Jacken anprobiert habe, ist's jetzt doch das O'Neal Zero Gravity Protector Shirt geworden. Die Jacken (661 und O'Neal) wären an sich günstiger gekommen, aber bei dem Shirt hatte ich auf Anhieb ein gutens Passgefühl. Hatte auch was von TLD an, aber das hatte zu wenig Schutz an der Wirbelsäule. In den Jacken mit den Hartplastikschalen sah ich aus wie ne Kreuzung aus Hulk und dem Glöckner von Notre Dame, ok das Shirt macht jetzt auch nicht die Top-Figur, ist aber nicht ganz so wuchtig. An die Ellenbogen müssen dann halt doch wieder die Schoner dran.


----------



## everywhere.local (20. August 2015)

RedWitch82 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich heute bei Hibike war und gefühlt 20 Jacken anprobiert habe, ist's jetzt doch das O'Neal Zero Gravity Protector Shirt geworden. Die Jacken (661 und O'Neal) wären an sich günstiger gekommen, aber bei dem Shirt hatte ich auf Anhieb ein gutens Passgefühl. Hatte auch was von TLD an, aber das hatte zu wenig Schutz an der Wirbelsäule. In den Jacken mit den Hartplastikschalen sah ich aus wie ne Kreuzung aus Hulk und dem Glöckner von Notre Dame, ok das Shirt macht jetzt auch nicht die Top-Figur, ist aber nicht ganz so wuchtig. An die Ellenbogen müssen dann halt doch wieder die Schoner dran.


Hey, vielen Dank 
Das werde ich der Heidi mal vorschlagen.
Aber der Rückenprotector - steht der nicht ab? Ich hab das auch schon im Auge gehabt, aber dachte mir "meine Fresse, das sieht sicher total dämlich aus".
Liegt das an oder eher nicht? Wie ist das MAterial? Schutz gegen spitze Steine gegeben?
Besten Dank


----------



## RedWitch82 (20. August 2015)

Ja stimmt schon, das steht am Rücken etwas ab. War bei den anderen Jacken aber auch so, bzw. waren die Rückenpanzer eher zu hoch. Da sind im Rücken wie so Gummimatten drinnen, die zusammengeklebt sind. D.h. man kann die auch z.B. halbieren von der Anzahl her gesehen. Da geht meiner Meinung nach kein spitzer Stein o.ä. durch. Gleiches an der Brust, wobei ich die da gleich rausgenommen habe, weil da an sich schon nochmal ein weicheres Poster eingenäht ist. Kann dir nachher mal 1-2 Fotos machen. Man braucht wenn ich das so sehe nicht umbedingt ein Unterhemd drunter, waschbar ist es auch. Bin ja jetzt noch nicht damit gefahren, aber man kann es schon so einstellen, dass es knalleng sitzt. Das war mir auch am wichtigsten, weil es nix bringt wenn man als am zobbeln ist beim Fahren.


----------

